# Violin cello duet music recommendation (Grade 5 - 7)



## tobycyng (Nov 1, 2018)

Hi, 
First time poster, so not sure if this is in the right place. 
A friend and I are looking to do an ensemble piece for our IGCSE music performance and looking for a piece difficulty level around grade 5 to 7 which we can learn quickly. 
Any recommendations (preferably with links to IMSLP) are greatly appreciated. 
Thanks


----------

